
[german] scientists cure HIV - anonyfox
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/sensation-dresdner-forschern-gelingt-hiv-heilung-49946
======
jlg23
Summary for those who do not read German or are allergic to tabloids:

* worked in lab cultures

* worked on humanized mice

* they have not done any clinical trials yet

Here is the English press release by one of the two research institutes that
conducted the research: [http://www.hpi-hamburg.de/en/current-
topics/press/singleview...](http://www.hpi-hamburg.de/en/current-
topics/press/singleview/archive/2016/februar/article/rekombinase-
brec1-richtungsweisend-fuer-zukuenftige-hiv-therapie/)

------
brudgers
Abstract of Paper at _Nature_ :
[http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nbt.346...](http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nbt.3467.html)

------
brerlapn
Ars Technica also covered the story:
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/new-molecular-
scissor...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/new-molecular-scissors-cut-
out-lingering-hiv-maybe-once-and-for-all/)

------
creshal
No source except a local yellow press newspaper? Yeah, riiiight.

Nothing about it in other German newspapers.

~~~
jlg23
Give them some time... here is the first one written by and for people with at
least basic medical knowledge: [http://www.apotheke-
adhoc.de/nachrichten/pharmazie/nachricht...](http://www.apotheke-
adhoc.de/nachrichten/pharmazie/nachricht-detail-
pharmazie/infektionskrankheiten-rekombinase-heilt-hiv/)

